# Sandisk Extreme 16gb & a D7000



## PictureBox (Jan 4, 2012)

As most of you know the d7000 comes with 2 SD slots. I recently purchased the sandisk extreme. On the first day of shooting with the new SD card, I ran into some complications. Top screen would read 'CRD Err'. 

I would remove and put the card back in and everything was great until 100pictures later. 

Mind you this is in slot 1. I used my older card which is a PNY 8gb card in slot 1 and have not had any issues.

I returned the Sandisk and swapped it out for a new Sandisk Extreme card. Formatted it right away and started shooting. Everything seemed great until about 200 pictures into capacity.

Same issue again.

I was curious if anyone has had problems like this. I'm telling myself it has to be the card. Any ideas would be great 

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 4, 2012)

Never tried that card and wish I could help but had an 8 gig PNY Pro card in each slot of my D7000 and they worked without issue.

Sold the D7000 and use the same cards in my D80 back-up body without issue.


----------



## nmoody (Jan 4, 2012)

Did you format the card in the camera or on a PC? The manual highly suggests doing it in the camera. Other than that I am not sure, Sandisk is known to be one of the better SD card makers.


----------



## PictureBox (Jan 4, 2012)

nmoody said:


> Did you format the card in the camera or on a PC? The manual highly suggests doing it in the camera. Other than that I am not sure, Sandisk is known to be one of the better SD card makers.



Oh yes, definetly formatted through the camera. Thanks for your concern though


----------



## cnutco (Jan 4, 2012)

I have several of the Sandisk Extreme 8gb SD and CF cards and have not had any problems.

Better luck next time!


----------



## DorkSterr (Jan 4, 2012)

i have 4 32GB 95/MB/s Sandisk Extreme Pro and never has this problem, what if its your camera? Highly doubt it tho, try the 32GB Extreme pro.


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2012)

32 GB?

So how many 1000's of photos do you have the potential to lose if a card fails. All it takes is for the card controller to get hosed.


----------



## cnutco (Jan 5, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> i have 4 32GB 95/MB/s Sandisk Extreme Pro and never has this problem, what if its your camera? Highly doubt it tho, try the 32GB Extreme pro.



WoW.  Shooting videos?


----------



## PictureBox (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the inputs. I switched the card for a final time. (3rd times a charm, right?) We'll see what happens.


----------



## MiniWalks (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi, check your camera firmware
There is known issues with v1.01 and v1.00 regarding what you describe  

Im running v1.02, considering going to v1.03

HTH

Cheers


----------



## PictureBox (Jan 12, 2012)

MiniWalks said:


> Hi, check your camera firmware
> There is known issues with v1.01 and v1.00 regarding what you describe
> 
> Im running v1.02, considering going to v1.03
> ...



This was the issue. Thank you again.


----------

